# 2008 Orca Carbon Stem



## TeamHammond (Feb 28, 2010)

Can anyone provide comment on the funky-looking Orca carbon stem from the '08 era? 

Some say they're not rigid enough to give a smooth ride, but the design almost wants me want to take a chance and acquire one. 

Any feedback?


----------



## TeamHammond (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Its a very stiff stem but it is very heavy.


----------

